# Hi from Italy



## gionnetto (May 3, 2011)

Hello,

  	I am Rosanna from Pisa, Italy.

  	I joined this forum to keep up with the world of make up but especially to rant about some products I can't find in Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Before you all assume anything, there are 3 NOTs about me you need to know:


 		I'm NOT dark skinned or tanned - quite the opposite (I am MAC NC10-15) 	
 		I do NOT eat pasta and bread - quite the opposite, as I am celiac 	
 		I do NOT speak English with a heavy Italian accent - quite the opposite, it's something around Swedish or so (don't know why) 
 
  	I hope to find many make up buddies here!
  	Rosanna


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

to the forum! and i must say i am highly shocked and upset to think that you don't sit and eat pasta and bread all day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hee hee!


----------



## sayah (May 3, 2011)

Hi there soulsister! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Welcome to the forum! We have a lot of pale beauties here, from all kinds of nationalities. Being Swedish I'm curious about your accent!


----------



## gionnetto (May 3, 2011)

I didn't believe it at first because it didn't sound possible. But then I heard my bf's colleague speaking and I got shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm going through a lot of "foundation shock" right now... mainly because I used to put on a lot of make up when in my 20s then I had some trouble - mainly with myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- but have finally come back to Make Up Land just to find out that suitable foundation shades are available in many countries except in mine (had to order True Match N1 from the UK, MUFE 110 and 115 are not available at their own local brand store, needed to order ColorStay 110 from the UK, no Clarins Everlasting 104 here, etc etc).

  	Miraculously, I got a hold of YSL Teint Resist 1 and Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation I00 but especially hear this - drumroll - the girl at the MAC store refused to match me, saying flat out "You're as white as a ghost, there's nothing for you here".

  	If it weren't sad it would be funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Quote: 	 		 			Being Swedish I'm curious about your accent!


----------



## nunu (May 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## sayah (May 4, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Miraculously, I got a hold of YSL Teint Resist 1 and Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation I00 but especially hear this - drumroll - the girl at the MAC store refused to match me, saying flat out "You're as white as a ghost, there's nothing for you here".



  	Wow, that's just.. wow! I was at big department store just yesterday and had a woman run around and try five different foundations on me! None were light enough, but it's the thought that counts!


----------



## bis (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Rosanna!   I hope you will find a lot of PPP here that are happy to help out with the right foundation shade. Finding the right one can be such a pain.


----------



## cutemiauw (May 4, 2011)

Welcome, Rosanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gionnetto said:


> Miraculously, I got a hold of YSL Teint Resist 1 and Shiseido Perfect Refining Foundation I00 but especially hear this - drumroll - the girl at the MAC store refused to match me, saying flat out "You're as white as a ghost, there's nothing for you here".
> 
> If it weren't sad it would be funny


  	I got the same experience at a Shiseido counter... except there was no foundation dark enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sadly those kind of things happen more often when I'm in my home country (Indonesia) the SA always try to match me with something way whiter than my skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Hell yeah for embracing our skintones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's one of the many reasons I love Specktra!


----------



## gionnetto (May 4, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Hell yeah for embracing our skintones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's one of the many reasons I love Specktra!





  	Reminds me of Kevyn Aucoin's quote on make-up "Makeup should be fun, not _fascist__"._

  	I like my complexion the way it is - and I think make up should be about how to look best the way you are! Today I can't stop looking at the mirror... I managed to hit a combination of make-up products that make my face look flawless... so much so that I can't stop staring at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Maybe I'll post some before and after tomorrow


----------



## SweetMom528 (May 6, 2011)

My hubby's family is from Italy half are dark and other half are so pale. My hubby hates pasta too. Welcome to the site


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Hi Rosanna!!!  Welcome to Spektra!  We're so glad you're here - I hope you enjoy getting to know all of us!


----------

